# disque externe FW non reconnu



## tantoillane (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon disque externe Firewire _"My book" de Western digital_ est arriv&#233;. Il est partitionn&#233; 20 Go / 230 Go. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; et grav&#233; fedora core 6. Tout va bien, sauf qu'&#224; l'installation le disque externe n'est pas reconnu (aucune des deux partitions). Est-ce le disque qui ne se manifeste pas ou fedora qui va pas chercher s'il y a de firewire de connect&#233; ?
Le disque a ce petit gadget qui fait de la lumi&#232;re qui tourne quand il est solicit&#233; ; et pendant l'installation, il ne fait rien ...

Merci


----------



## l'isite du design (22 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon disque externe Firewire _"My book" de Western digital_ est arrivé. Il est partitionné 20 Go / 230 Go. J'ai téléchargé et gravé fedora core 6. Tout va bien, sauf qu'à l'installation le disque externe n'est pas reconnu (aucune des deux partitions). Est-ce le disque qui ne se manifeste pas ou fedora qui va pas chercher s'il y a de firewire de connecté ?
> Le disque a ce petit gadget qui fait de la lumière qui tourne quand il est solicité ; et pendant l'installation, il ne fait rien ...
> ...





salut essaye de le formaté avec techtool (logiciel payant) il vas peut être le reconnaitre


----------



## tantoillane (22 Février 2007)

Tu es le d&#233;veloppeur du soft o&#249; il a vraiment un truc de sp&#233;cial techtool ?  Sinon, il n'y a pas une version d'essai aussi ?

Et je formate dans quel format ? Car, avant de faire des b&#234;tises pour de vrai, j'avais essayer avec un &#233;mulateur, et pendant l'installation, linux, reformatait le disque comme bon lui semblait, donc pas de question &#224; se poser ...


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Tu es le développeur du soft où il a vraiment un truc de spécial techtool ?  Sinon, il n'y a pas une version d'essai aussi ?
> 
> Et je formate dans quel format ? Car, avant de faire des bêtises pour de vrai, j'avais essayer avec un émulateur, et pendant l'installation, linux, reformatait le disque comme bon lui semblait, donc pas de question à se poser ...



Bon, le problème est d'abord de savoir si Fedora voit ton disque dur. Lorsque tu lances l'installation, tu arrive à un moment dans l'installateur graphique. A ce moment, tu devrais pouvoir passer sur une console virtuelle avec CTRL+ALT+Fn avec n allant de 1 à7 (Je suis plutôt utilisateur de Linux sur PC, désolé). Parmi les consoles texte, la 3 ou la 4 devrait être une console interactive. Si c'est comme sur RedHat, tu dois pouvoir lancer l'utilitaire list-harddrive qui te dira combien de disques durs sont détectés.


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

OK, merci, j'essaye &#231;a tout de suite.

edit : la touche fn, c'est pas une touche uniquement pr&#233;sente sur les portables ?

Entre temps,  moi j'ai quand m&#234;me fait mes petites recherches, et apparement, je ne suis pas le seul &#224; avoir ce probl&#232;me, ils en parlent sur macbidouille : et la "solution" trouv&#233;e est d'installer SUSE, et pas fedora  J'ai donc essay&#233;, d'installer SUSE, et effectivement &#231;a reconna&#238;t, j'ai lanc&#233; l'installe, j'ai vu qu'il me restait 30 minutes &#224; attendre, et zou, je suis parti sous la douche, surprise, quand je reviens, mon iMac m'attends avec la fen&#234;tre d'ouverture de session de mac OS X. :rateau:

Enfin ne m&#233;langeons pas les probl&#232;mes, surtout que je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais plut&#244;t avoir fedora, et non SUSE.


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> OK, merci, j'essaye &#231;a tout de suite.
> 
> edit : la touche fn, c'est pas une touche uniquement pr&#233;sente sur les portables ?



Heu, oui, je n'y avais pas pens&#233;... Mais l&#224;, je parle des touches F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6... sur les claviers PC


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

Donc en gros, j'appuie sur CTRL + ALT + F4 ou F3 ?

Sinon, j'ai trouv&#233; pourquoi j'ai mon iMac m'attendait avec la fen&#234;tre d'ouverture de session de mac OS X, c'est parce qu'&#224; la fin de l'installation de SUSE, il red&#233;marre automatiquement. Sauf que le syst&#232;me linux n'est pas d&#233;tect&#233;, et il repart avec OS X. J'ai essay&#233; en le d&#233;marrant avec alt, mais il n'est pas plus vu.


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Donc en gros, j'appuie sur CTRL + ALT + F4 ou F3 ?


Gagn&#233; 


tantoillane a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai trouv&#233; pourquoi j'ai mon iMac m'attendait avec la fen&#234;tre d'ouverture de session de mac OS X, c'est parce qu'&#224; la fin de l'installation de SUSE, il red&#233;marre automatiquement. Sauf que le syst&#232;me linux n'est pas d&#233;tect&#233;, et il repart avec OS X. J'ai essay&#233; en le d&#233;marrant avec alt, mais il n'est pas plus vu.



Plus que probablement: Suse aura mis le bootloader &#224; un endroit qui n'est pas v&#233;rifi&#233; par ton iMac. Mais l&#224;, je ne sais pas t'aider: je n'ai jamais install&#233; un linux sur Mac. D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

Bon, fedora et Redhat sont un peu cousins, &#231;a devrait marcher, mais je n'ai pas bien compris ce que je dois taper dans la console devant le "_". J'ai tester help, &#231;a m'a donner plein de truc, mais pas ce que je voulais, j'ai tester help diskutil comme dans le terminal d'OS X mais l&#224; &#231;a me fait "unknow command" :rateau:


Sinon, les partitons qui ont &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;es durant l'installation ne montent pas &#224; l'ouverture de session sous OS X, et ne veulent pas non plus monter avecl'utilitire de disque, c'est peut-&#234;tre la raison pour laquelle, elle ne sont pas rep&#233;r&#233;es lors du d&#233;marrage avec alt ...

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (26 Février 2007)

j'ai fait un bref r&#233;capitulatif de ce que l'on voit avec les diff&#233;rentes combinaisons de touches, c'est ici


----------



## EricKvD (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour. La console qui est active est celle sur f2. celle où tu peux voir 
sh-3.2#

Tout dépend maintenant de ce qu tu veux faire:

- installer Fedora
- utiliser SuSE


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais installer fedora. Quel petit code dois-je taper devant sh-3.2# pour savoir si mon disque Firewire est reconnu, ou du moins pour lister les disques reconnus ? Est ce que 
	
	



```
list-harddrive
```
 suffit simplement

Merci de ton aide


----------



## EricKvD (27 Février 2007)

Oui, list-harddrives devrait suffire. D'après mes recherches, il y a aussi lshw, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'affiche cette commande...


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2007)

Merci, j'essaye d&#232;s cet apr&#232;s-midi ...


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2007)

Bon, et bien zut, apparement &#231;a ne marche pas. J'ai essay&#233; *list-harddrive* et *lshw*, ils donnent tout deux *command not found*.

En plus le clavier m&#234;me mis en fran&#231;ais, restent un peu diff&#233;rent, alors pour aller trouver le "-"  ...


----------



## EricKvD (27 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bon, et bien zut, apparement ça ne marche pas. J'ai essayé *list-harddrive* et *lshw*, ils donnent tout deux *command not found*.
> 
> En plus le clavier même mis en français, restent un peu différent, alors pour aller trouver le "-"  ...



list-harddrives avec un 's' ;-)


----------



## tantoillane (27 Février 2007)

ooohhhh, la honte :rose: bon, et bien il en a fallu des messages pour corriger une faute d'orthographe. Mais &#231;a marche, j'ai la liste de mes DD. Seul le disque interne appara&#238;t.
Qu'est-ce que je fais ?


merci


----------



## EricKvD (28 Février 2007)

Ben, heu... Pas de chance... En tout cas, pour fedora, il faudra repasser une autre fois à mon avis.

J'ai fait une petite recherche sur google et je trouve pas mal d'info pour installer un linux sur un Mac, mais pour installer sur firewire externe, je ne sais pas trop, désolé.

Ceci dit, si SuSE a réussi à s'installer, le mieux serait peut-être de chercher comment booter dessus.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Février 2007)

OK, merci, je vais me pencher sur SUSE, et aller voir ceux qui ont r&#233;ussis (sur macbidouille, il y a quelques trucs)


----------



## EricKvD (28 Février 2007)

Y'a pas de quoi. C'est un plaisir que de pouvoir renvoyer l'ascenceur quand l'occasion se présente


----------



## tantoillane (1 Mars 2007)

Bon, et bien l&#224;, je ne comprends pas, j'ai essay&#233; deux fois d'installer SUSE linux, une fois avec l'environnement gnome, et l'autre avec l'environnement KDE, et &#224; chaque fois &#231;a ne voulais pas red&#233;marrer sur SUSE, et aucun syst&#232;me n'&#233;tait d&#233;tect&#233; quand je d&#233;marrais avec alt.

Et l&#224;, j'essaye pour la troisi&#232;me fois, en me disant que quelqu'un trouvera bien un moyen de faire comprendre &#224; mon mac que c'est un syst&#232;me bootable, et hop, &#231;a marche. Je suis en train de vous &#233;crire depuis firefox linux.

comme quoi, il y a un peu de vrai dans ma signature


----------



## EricKvD (1 Mars 2007)

F&#233;licitation ! Mais j'aimerais quand m&#234;me bien savoir ce qui a pu d&#233;cider ton Mac &#224; booter sur Linux...


----------



## EricKvD (1 Mars 2007)

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, j'ai trouvé ce howto sur le site d'OpenSuse.

Il a l'air assez complet mais il ne faut pas avoir peur de la langue de Shakespeare...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Mars 2007)

Je dois avouer que j'aimerais bien savoir aussi, pourquoi est-ce que &#231;a marche tout &#224; coup :rateau:


----------

